# What is this? (#2)



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have an email via google > gmail.com and today when I attempted to sign in a page came up with "Google" at the top wanting to "verify it's you" and wanting me to "choose how to sign in". It gives 4 options:

1. get a verification code at 3 motdaugrnds (another email account not connected with Google)

2. use another phone or computer fo finish signing in

3. confirm your recovery email

4. get help

What I did was click my email address on that page and got another page where I "again" put my password. Then my gmail program did show up. It has two (2) messages in it from Google:

1. from "Google" stating "...security alert - a new sign-in Windows (with my gmail address here)...We noticed a new sign-in to your Google Account on a Windows device. If this was you, you don't need to do anything. If not, we'll help you secure your account..." On this message there is a "check activity" hyperlink of "check activity". 

2. from "The Google Account..." that states "...take the next step on your Windows device by confirming your Google Account..." This message also states, "Thanks for signing into Google on your Windows device. Please confirm your Google Account settings are still right for you...." On this message are two "complete" hyperlinks. One states, "complete the privacy checkup...this step-by-step guide helps you choose the privacy settings that are right for you." The other hyperlink states, "Complete the security checkup. The security checkup gives you personalized recommendations to secure your account." And at the bottom of this message is another message stating, "Get the most out of your Google Account. We'll send you personalized tips, news and recommendations from Google." And another "yes keep me updated" hyperlink".

Then at the very bottom of this message is, "...If you do not wish to receive emails to help you set up your device with Google when you sign into your account, please unsubscribe." (This "unsubscribe" is another hyperlink.)

Goodness What do I do with these?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Sounds fishy to me, but so much was going on there I couldn’t tell you for sure. I assume every email is a scam unless they can prove otherwise. Sometimes places like EBay want me to update my info for “my protection”. Yeah, uh-huh. My protection is not giving info to any random email, or give anything more than my user name and password when I log onto a site. If they NEED more, I don’t need to go there anymore.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have an email via google > gmail.com and today when I attempted to sign in a page came up with "Google" at the top wanting to "verify it's you" and wanting me to "choose how to sign in". It gives 4 options:
> 
> 1. get a verification code at 3 motdaugrnds (another email account not connected with Google)
> 
> ...


On any link, you should be able to right-click the mouse on it and copy the address. Then you can paste it into a file, the search bar, etc, so you can read it to see if it is really a google.com address.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

This security stuff from Google wanting to make sure it's you is legitimate. However, they do want your phone number and other emails which means they ARE collecting that data on you. If you can avoid the verifying, I would do that. It's really Google, not someone out to steal you identity but it's still creepy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I set up an email account for a neighborhood news site I had that "verify it's you" crap too. When I tried setting some junk mail to go direct to the spam folder, gmail really messed up and locked me out of my account 3 times and would let me back in only with a text number. I hate gmail for that. They let that spam come through, maybe they should lock those accounts instead. 

I don't know of any way around it. You could try deleting all your history, clearing cookies and running a virus scan before trying gmail again. If necessary just set up a dummy email account and use it only to verify your real one.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I do think these emails could be genuine rom Google though still suspicious to me. 

I deleted both of those google emails.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

DId you get a new laptop,phone? DId you recently change browsers? If your IP address change. At the verbiage is legit google. I see that from time to time when I move to a new laptop or phone google wants to make sure that its really you.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

No Gary everything about my working with a computer has been the same for years, including browsers.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like a legit message to me too. Google and many others want you to confirm your security info occasionally, typically every year or two. And you really want them to have current alternate contact info for you, preferably 2 different ways, like 1 or even 2 other email addresses and a phone that can receive text messages. If something happens to your account -- forget your password, activity they think looks suspicious, etc. -- and they don't have an alternate way to contact you, you'll probably permanently lose access to the account. They give you messages like that occasionally just to remind you to verify that your contact info is still current.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ooops so I should not have deleted them?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ooops so I should not have deleted them?


It's okay not a problem. I think Google is a little too nosey for their own good anyway. . .


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> No Gary everything about my working with a computer has been the same for years, including browsers.


Your browser I am sure has been updated and that will sometimes trigger this message.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Google has become PITA about this stuff. Every once in a while my gmail account would stop working with Thunderbird, wanting me to give them more personal info for "security reasons" . I politely declined, then found where I could set it to accept "lower" standard of security. I still get emails wanting me to set it for the higher standard but dont get pop3 email cut off. Suit yourself on this stuff, personally I think all these backups and personal info is more for them to harvest the personal info and track you than for any real security. I rarely use gmail anymore just cause of the tracking Google does.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> Your browser I am sure has been updated and that will sometimes trigger this message.


Also will do it if you have bunch ad and script blocking software installed. I have Librewolf browser (fork of Firefox) and anytime I access Ebay with it, will get email that a NEW DEVICE has accessed my account. Unless you leave the little tracking stuff in place it considers it a new device.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You have all been so helpful; and I am grateful. Thank you.


----------

